# Metal Halide 70W, 150W, or 250W?



## soccerdude3131 (Jan 18, 2010)

This is for a 44 gallon pentagon tank with mostly low and medium light plants. Which wattage would you use assuming a 6700k bulb was used? Currently no Co2 but could add if wanted.


----------



## cino (May 1, 2011)

The first place I would recommend checking is availability of bulbs in the needed spectrums, particularly 6.5Ks> I have found that many manufacturers are not offering halide bulbs in planted tank spectrums. Cora-Life makes a double ended 150 watt 6.7K but I do not like that bulb as much as I like Hamilton's 6.5K bulb. A 70 watt would be sufficient for the plants you currently keep but a 150 watt would give you more versatility if you wanted to add reds and bright greens down the road. The big problem with halides on smaller tanks is HEAT generation. We do use a 150 watt halide on our 56 gallon (25" tall) but that is our smallest tank we use halides on and that is for higher light demanding plants. 

A 70 watt would be sufficient for your current set-up however and not generate the heat. Halides generate far more lumens than T-5s or compact florescents so you can throw the watts-per-gallon rule out the window when using halides. You will remain limited in your selection of plants going the safer 70 watt fixture route and you will not have near the heat issues but do check bulb availability before plunking down your cash. There just are not that many bulb choices out there these days.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

I have a 150 over a 45 hex.


----------

